# Rex rat expecting unexpected litter! Babies needing homes! New Jersey



## Aria.therat (Feb 22, 2010)

The rex rat I rescued 2 or 3 weeks ago, and was trying to find a home for, well it turns out she was pregnant. So I am going to need to find homes for all the babies. I will update this with pictures and more info when the babies are born and every few days after that so you can all watch them grow. The mother is a black and white rex and I don’t know what the father is. So I will let you know when I know what they look like. Please post here if you are interested, or email [email protected]

I am located in NJ and near PA.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

If I lived in that area id be interested haha. I hope you find them all great homes. Good luck


----------



## RatTail (Feb 27, 2010)

to bad your not near TX


----------



## Aria.therat (Feb 22, 2010)

This is mommy rat before she got HUGE like she is now.  I calculated her due date with when we got her and added on a couple days for conception to take place at that horrible pet store  anyway...I'm guessing Monday is when she'll have them. Although there is a lot of squirming inside her that you can visibly see. I think it may be a large litter, and maybe she could have the babies before Monday, we'll see.


----------



## Aria.therat (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mThD5_VMRK0

Izzy's babies are here! There are 9! Check it out! ;D


----------



## Aria.therat (Feb 22, 2010)

Day old baby <3

Turns out there's 11 babies


----------



## Aria.therat (Feb 22, 2010)

Updates at www.youtube.com/ariatherat

There are babies that need good homes in just 4 weeks!

Please email [email protected]


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

In the YouTube video the girls at 8 days. The last girl on the right, is she still available? I have three girls right now and would be happy to take her off your hands. I live in Philly.


----------

